# Ciao a tutti



## Old LaFerrari (4 Febbraio 2009)

Ciao a tutti vi leggo da qualche settimana. Ho scoperto questo forum grazie a yahoo answer dove un utente postava questo link. E' molto interessante il vostro forum.
Non ho trovato la sezione di presentazione spero che il mio saluto vada bene qui.
A presto


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2009)

*In effetti*

non esiste una sezione apposita... bel suggerimento, merci.

Benvenuto/a.


----------



## Old LaFerrari (4 Febbraio 2009)

Ah va bene scrivo su diversi forum  e di solito c'è devo solo imparare ad usare questo.
Grazie per il benvenuto sei molto carina


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Febbraio 2009)

Ciao! Benvanuta


----------



## Old LaFerrari (5 Febbraio 2009)

grazie soleluna!!! Anche io adoro Pollon hehehehee


----------



## Old velistasolitario (5 Febbraio 2009)

....benvenuta....


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> grazie soleluna!!! Anche io adoro Pollon hehehehee


 
pasticciona e casinista ma buona e simpatica!


----------



## Old Staff (5 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti vi leggo da qualche settimana. Ho scoperto questo forum grazie a yahoo answer dove un utente postava questo link. E' molto interessante il vostro forum.
> Non ho trovato la sezione di presentazione spero che il mio saluto vada bene qui.
> A presto


Salve e benvenuta.
Va bene anche qui.

Era stata valutata la possibilità di una sezione apposita ma si è ritenuto più opportuno evitare troppi formalismi e cercare di conoscere le persone in progress, in base a ciò che scrivono e a ciò che han voglia di raccontare di se stesse.

Saluti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti vi leggo da qualche settimana. Ho scoperto questo forum grazie a yahoo answer dove un utente postava questo link. E' molto interessante il vostro forum.
> *Non ho trovato la sezione di presentazione* spero che il mio saluto vada bene qui.
> A presto


devi mandare un pm a tutti con una descrizione dettagliata


----------



## Old LaFerrari (5 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> devi mandare un pm a tutti con una descrizione dettagliata








   Cosi mi ricoverano.


Grazie staff, complimenti per questo forum è pieno di utenti e si può parlare di tante cose interessanti, non solo di un'unica tematica.


----------



## Old LaFerrari (5 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....benvenuta....


grazie. Perchè sei solitario?


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Cosi mi ricoverano.
> 
> 
> Grazie staff, complimenti per questo forum è pieno di utenti e si può parlare di tante cose interessanti, non solo di un'unica tematica.


 pieno zeppo.anzi...spiace ma abbiam spazio solo per una cinquecento.
magari ripassi tra un mesetto


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> *Cosi mi ricoverano.*
> 
> 
> Grazie staff, complimenti per questo forum è pieno di utenti e si può parlare di tante cose interessanti, non solo di un'unica tematica.


Ma no  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ne fai gia' parte  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  questo posto/forum e' il C. I. M.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Cosi mi ricoverano.
> 
> 
> *Grazie staff, complimenti per questo forum è pieno di utenti* e si può parlare di tante cose interessanti, non solo di un'unica tematica.


scusa ma perché questa paraculaggine?
guarda che per i prossimi 10 anni il premio di forumista più simpatica/o dell'anno è già stato assegnato.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Cosi mi ricoverano.
> 
> 
> Grazie staff, complimenti per questo forum è pieno di utenti e si può parlare di tante cose interessanti, non solo di un'unica tematica.


ma sei omo o femmena??


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa ma perché questa paraculaggine?
> guarda che per i prossimi 10 anni il premio di forumista più simpatica/o dell'anno è già stato assegnato.


a te...?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sei omo o femmena??


dai, subito a broccoleggiare...


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> grazie. Perchè sei solitario?


 è un verme che fa vela


ihihihoggi non mi resisto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un verme che fa vela
> 
> 
> *ihihihoggi non mi resisto*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> a te...?


e a chi sennò?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> dai, subito a broccoleggiare...


quindi è omo


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un verme che fa vela
> 
> 
> ihihihoggi non mi resisto









sei tremenda, sto ancora ridendo x il grafico...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi è omo


si, omosex

(ps: è donna)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> dai, subito a *broccoleggiare*...
















broccoleggiare??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi è omo


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un verme che fa vela
> 
> 
> ihihihoggi non mi resisto


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>




















































devi dirmi qualcosa?


----------



## Old LaFerrari (5 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa ma perché questa paraculaggine?
> guarda che per i prossimi 10 anni il premio di forumista più simpatica/o dell'anno è già stato assegnato.


perche rispondi cosi?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> perche rispondi cosi?



perchè non l'ha vinto lei


----------



## Old LaFerrari (5 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sei omo o femmena??


LaFerrari è il nomignolo con cui mi chiamava un ex, e mi è sempre piaciuto.
Sono donna.


----------



## Old LaFerrari (5 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè non l'ha vinto lei








   uuu credevo fosse un uomo.


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> LaFerrari è il nomignolo con cui mi chiamava un ex, e mi è sempre piaciuto.
> Sono donna.


Bel nomignolo in effetti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè non l'ha vinto lei


certo, me l'hai soffiato corrompendo la giuria


----------



## Old LaFerrari (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Bel nomignolo in effetti.


grazie MK.

Dall'avatar ne deduco che anche tu sia F, giusto?


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> grazie MK.
> 
> Dall'avatar ne deduco che anche tu sia F, giusto?


Sì, femmina.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> perche rispondi cosi?


sembra cattiva, ma nn morde, stai tranqui...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> LaFerrari è il nomignolo con cui mi chiamava un ex, e mi è sempre piaciuto.
> Sono donna.


come mai la ferrari?
nel senso testa rossa o la isabella?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> come mai la ferrari?
> nel senso testa rossa o la isabella?


O Lola Ferrari?

Poi se deve essere una Farrari meglio una Enzo


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè non l'ha vinto lei


 ah ah ah


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> come mai la ferrari?
> nel senso testa rossa o la isabella?


Testa rossa


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Testa rossa


Quando ho letto il tuo nick ho pensato al personaggio di "Cars", la 500 gommista appassionata della rossa di Maranello.

Benvenuta, allora, "pel di carota"


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quando ho letto il tuo nick ho pensato al personaggio di "Cars", la 500 gommista appassionata della rossa di Maranello.
> 
> Benvenuta, allora, "pel di carota"


Aahhaha grazie Alce.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Aahhaha grazie Alce.


No me dir che te se pur ad Modna!


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No me dir che te se pur ad Modna!


 
provolone atomico!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> provolone atomico!!!


Mica sono di Modena, io! Era solo un pour parler. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





(comunque le rosse mi intrigano, lo ammetto.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mica sono di Modena, io! Era solo un pour parler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


echevelodicoafa'?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> echevelodicoafa'?


Uffa! Ma devo aver sempre qualcuno che mi fiata sul collo?
E poi il provolone ufficiale  non c'è più!
(a proposito, qualcuno sa qualcosa di Irry? Mi ha preoccupato la sua situazione di lavoro)


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Uffa! Ma devo aver sempre qualcuno che mi fiata sul collo?
> E poi il provolone ufficiale non c'è più!
> (a proposito, qualcuno sa qualcosa di Irry? Mi ha preoccupato la sua situazione di lavoro)


 
mi ha scritto che è un periodo un po' di m... è x questo che non si fa vivo


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No me dir che te se pur ad Modna!


ehehehehe no vivo in Liguria.


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> ehehehehe no vivo in Liguria.


 
carina la Liguria.


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> carina la Liguria.


si, vero...!!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> si, vero...!!!!


se vuoi/puoi: Liguria dove?


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> carina la Liguria.


 superba


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> superba


ci sono andata in vacanza x una vita. rappresenta un pezzo d'infanzia


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> carina la Liguria.


..... e anche più a portata di mano  

	
	
		
		
	


	




( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> carina la Liguria.


carina??
è bellissima!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ci sono andata in vacanza x una vita. rappresenta un pezzo d'infanzia


Ti sei scofanata pure li, immagino.
Poi ti hanno dato il foglio di via?


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> *LaFerrari è il nomignolo con cui mi chiamava un ex*, e mi è sempre piaciuto.
> Sono donna.


 Sei una rossa naturale...


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sei una rossa naturale...


giù i man dal nichel!
Sum rivà prima mi!


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ti sei scofanata pure li, immagino.
> Poi ti hanno dato il foglio di via?


 hai mai assaggiato gli sgabei? una favola!!!


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> hai mai assaggiato gli sgabei? una favola!!!


 cosa sono?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> hai mai assaggiato gli sgabei? una favola!!!


Echevvelodicoaffà?


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sei una rossa naturale...


Domanda o affermazione?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Domanda o affermazione?


broccolaggio


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Domanda o affermazione?


 Affermazione...


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Affermazione...


Non sei da sottovalutare.


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> broccolaggio








   Broccolaggio sta per rimorchio?














   Apperò!!!!


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Non sei da sottovalutare.


Mai sottovalutare una rossa... vale anche per te.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2009)

come minimo  questa ferrari ha tirato giù i km .è nuova come la giacchetta di mia nonna


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa sono?


sono tipo dei panini di forma allungata fritti li riempiono sia con gli affettati che con la nutella. sono ottimi


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> come minimo questa ferrari ha tirato giù i km .è nuova come la giacchetta di mia nonna


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Echevvelodicoaffà?


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mai sottovalutare una rossa... vale anche per te.


Sei molto intelligente, bravo.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mai sottovalutare una rossa... vale anche per te.


 ....mmm...qui la cosa si fa seria....eh eh eh.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> come minimo questa ferrari ha tirato giù i km .è nuova come la giacchetta di mia nonna


 Chissà. Ma sono tra le poche auto che acquistano valore col tempo...


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....mmm...qui la cosa si fa seria....eh eh eh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh eh eh... eh eh eh.. eh eh eh...

Perchè scrivi con questo eh eh eh eh eh?


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Sei molto intelligente, bravo.


Grazie, ma il mio QI è nella media.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sei una rossa naturale...



Magari era troppo veloce a letto..


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....mmm...qui la cosa si fa seria....eh eh eh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io sono stato troppo sgraziato in partenza, ma è colpa di quella rompiscatole di Sole


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Magari era troppo veloce a letto..


 Vabbè... poteva far riferimento al cavallino di Baracca.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si posson fare mille ipotesi, ma il colore dei capelli è la più probabile.


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> io sono stato troppo sgraziato in partenza, ma è colpa di quella rompiscatole di Sole
















  tsè, se non ci sai fare non cercare di affibbiare la copla a me!


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Grazie, ma il mio QI è nella media.


"Non c'è modestia senza vanità".


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Magari era troppo veloce a letto..


Può darsi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> "Non c'è modestia senza vanità".


Bella botta!
Complimenti


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> "Non c'è modestia senza vanità".


 Ma la vanità è sempre senza modestia.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2009)

piripì piripì piripì
ah l'arte dell'intrigo


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè... poteva far riferimento al cavallino di Baracca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La risposta è molto più semplice di quello che sembra.


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> piripì piripì piripì
> ah l'arte dell'intrigo


 Chi la può rappresentare meglio di Tamara...


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chi la può rappresentare meglio di Tamara...


 non scherziamo


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non scherziamo


 Non scherzo affatto...


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma la vanità è sempre senza modestia.



Jean de la Bruyère insegna che la modestia è una forma raffinata di vanità. E approvo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> La risposta è molto più semplice di quello che sembra.


già, lo hai detto espressamente tu....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sono tipo dei panini di forma allungata fritti li riempiono sia con gli affettati che con la nutella. sono ottimi


 
e dalla descrizione, soprattutto direi che sono leggeri


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> già, lo hai detto espressamente tu....


Bravo ( bravo giusto? o Brava?).
L'ho detto in ogni risposta.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> piripì piripì piripì
> ah l'arte dell'intrigo


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Bravo ( bravo giusto? o Brava?).
> L'ho detto in ogni risposta.


Sento che mi si sta alzando il QI....


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e dalla descrizione, soprattutto direi che sono leggeri


 
ma va...diventano pesanti solo se ne mangi + di 4.....


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sento che mi si sta alzando il QI....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma va...diventano pesanti solo se ne mangi + di 4.....


quindi tu senti sempre una certa pesantezza, pisellina?


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sento che mi si sta alzando il QI....



Are you sure?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Are you sure?


Yes, I am.
I think this is a good sign


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

Cool


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Cool


Comunque preferisco italiano o dialetto, l'inglese lo leggo bene, ma a parlarlo e scriverlo sono un disastro.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> eh eh eh... eh eh eh.. eh eh eh...
> 
> Perchè scrivi con questo eh eh eh eh eh?


 
....è una sorta di leggera ed ironica risatina...sai com'è....dev'esser colpa della scarsa abitudine ad utilizzare le faccine...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sento che mi si sta alzando il QI....


oggi son tutti molto generosi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oggi son tutti molto generosi.


Questa non l'ho capita.....
M'è sceso di colpo il QI.


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....è una sorta di leggera ed ironica risatina...sai com'è....dev'esser colpa della scarsa abitudine ad utilizzare le faccine...



Un modo di scrivere singolare ed interessante.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Un modo di scrivere singolare ed interessante.


Mamma mia, trovi interessanti tutti meno che me.
Vado a farmi un panino consolatorio, va.......
A dopo


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

*that's why*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Questa non l'ho capita.....
> M'è sceso di colpo il QI.





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mamma mia, trovi interessanti tutti meno che me.
> Vado a farmi un panino consolatorio, va.......
> A dopo


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Un modo di scrivere singolare ed interessante.


Ciao , benvenuta, chi sei?


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

cercavo la tua storia, per questo che te l'ho chiesto...ma credo di aver capito che sei entrata per curiosità...


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mamma mia, trovi interessanti tutti meno che me.
> Vado a farmi un panino consolatorio, va.......
> A dopo


Noooooooooooooooooo!!!!!
Tu sei carino!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

ho come un deja-vu


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ciao , benvenuta, chi sei?


Ciaooo!!!! 
sono entrata qui perchè in primis cercavo da tempo un forum: 

1. chiaro. Non so se vi siete mai imbattuti in forum dalla grafica pessima.
2. con molte tematiche. E qui mi sembra ci siano.
3. qualche giorno fa l'ho trovato da un utente che ne parlava su yahoo answer
4. anche io avevo un forum, ma l'argomento era completamente diverso.
5. ho avuto una storia di tradimento, anni fa.


Piacere di conoscerti.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho come un deja-vu


Dici?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Noooooooooooooooooo!!!!!
> Tu sei carino!!!!


Beh, visto che dici così, avendo finito il panino rieccomi ;o)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Ciaooo!!!!
> sono entrata qui perchè in primis cercavo da tempo un forum:
> 
> 1. chiaro. Non so se vi siete mai imbattuti in forum dalla grafica pessima.
> ...


potresti farci un curricumulm più dettagliato?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




quanti anni hai? chi ha tradito chi? quello su yahoo answer parlava bene o male di questo forum? che diceva? qual'era il suo nick?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


Tu ce l'hai su con me


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> potresti farci un curricumulm più dettagliato?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Altezza e peso, grazie
(suo, non di quello di Yahoo)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dici?


la sensazione è decisamOnte quella


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Altezza e peso, grazie
> (suo, non di quello di Yahoo)


partiamo dall'abc.

a/s/l ?

p.s. non si chiede il peso. non lo sai che il 90% si incazzano?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la sensazione è decisamOnte quella


 diamo tempo al tempo


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> potresti farci un curricumulm più dettagliato?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


31 anni  
a 21 sono stata amante di un uomo 
ricordo che aveva postato questo forum ad una ragazza che chiedeva come fare per ottenere il fidanzato di un'altra, o cose simili.
Non ricordo il nik ma era verso la fine della pagina, non tra le risposte migliori.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> diamo tempo al tempo


ma io parlo solo di sensazione di dejavu


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> partiamo dall'abc.
> 
> a/s/l ?
> 
> p.s. non si chiede il peso. non lo sai che il 90% si incazzano?


Fa parte del test d'ingresso anche quello 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Scusa l'abisso della mia ignoranza, ma chevvordì a/s/l ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> 31 anni
> a 21 sono stata amante di un uomo
> *ricordo che aveva postato questo forum ad una ragazza che chiedeva come fare per ottenere il fidanzato di un'altra, o cose simili.*
> Non ricordo il nik ma era verso la fine della pagina, non tra le risposte migliori.


tra le peggiori ci metterei di sicuro la domanda


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Fa parte del test d'ingresso anche quello
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















e le misure in cm dove le metti? 

asl = age, sex, location

si usava (ancora? boh) molto in chat


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> 31 anni
> a 21 sono stata amante di un uomo
> ricordo che aveva postato questo forum ad una ragazza che chiedeva come fare per ottenere il fidanzato di un'altra, o cose simili.
> Non ricordo il nik ma era verso la fine della pagina, non tra le risposte migliori.


.... Quindi le ha dato il nostro indirizzo quali consulenti per fregare il tipo ad un'altra?
Bella fama ci siamo fatti!


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Fa parte del test d'ingresso anche quello
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dalle chat inglesi

age
sex
location


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma io parlo solo di sensazione di dejavu


Che intendi?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho come un deja-vu


moi aussi


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e le misure in cm dove le metti?
> 
> asl = age, sex, location
> 
> si usava (ancora? boh) molto in chat


Mai chattato, per fortuna.
Le misure in cm spero le metta in verticale!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

ragazzi ma 'sto forum è una chicca!!! Quasi meglio di "Cioè"!!!

Se un *ragazzo* *fidanzato* vuole da voi un bacio con la lingua cosa può significare? 

*Ragazze* vi siete mai finte amiche di una *ragazzo* *fidanzato* che vi piace per sedurlo o in attesa che si lasci? 

cosa spinge un *ragazzo* *fidanzato* a collegarsi a internet? 

Se un *ragazzo* vi cerca anche se è *fidanzato* e vuole vedervi che vuol dire?? 

Cerco una canzone che parli di un *ragazzo* *fidanzato*, ma che si innamora di un'altra..? 

e sono solo i titoli...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ragazzi ma 'sto forum è una chicca!!! Quasi meglio di "Cioè"!!!
> 
> Se un *ragazzo* *fidanzato* vuole da voi un bacio con la lingua cosa può significare?
> 
> ...


effettivamente.
Comunque il primo quesito è interessante..


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> superba


Ti stavi presentando?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> effettivamente.
> Comunque il primo quesito è interessante..


dotta collega, ti dirò che trovo stimolante anche il terzo.
possiamo parlarne?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dotta collega, ti dirò che trovo stimolante anche il terzo.
> possiamo parlarne?


bhè lì si passa alla filosofia.
Non so se ci stiam dentro


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè lì si passa alla filosofia.
> Non so se ci stiam dentro


proviamoci. io sono aperta a tutto.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ti stavi presentando?


 io e  la mia città stiamo molto bene insieme


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> proviamoci. io sono aperta a tutto.


non ci filano di pezza.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mai chattato, *per fortuna*.
> Le misure in cm spero le metta in verticale!


Perché per fortuna?
Era (lo è ancora? Boh) divertente.

Ma come in verticale?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Intendevo girovita, seno e fianchi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ci filano di pezza.


 
saranno tutti (o quasi) a mangiare.
tra una mezzoretta cominciano a tornare i primi.
l'ultima sarà soleluna. il suo arrivo è previsto per le 17.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2009)

e così belle de jour è andata via?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e così belle de jour è andata via?


eh sì. senza un segnale prima. senza una garanzia di ritorno. mah.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> saranno tutti (o quasi) a mangiare.
> tra una mezzoretta cominciano a tornare i primi.
> l'ultima sarà soleluna. il suo arrivo è previsto per le 17.


no. alle 17 va a fare la merenda


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> effettivamente.
> Comunque il primo quesito è interessante..


 cosa spinge un *ragazzo* *fidanzato* a collegarsi a internet? 

Le domande ultime, da fare al vecchio saggio sulla montagna...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cosa spinge un *ragazzo* *fidanzato* a collegarsi a internet?
> 
> * Le domande ultime, da fare al vecchio saggio sulla montagna...*

















se non è troppo impegnato con il quesito 1, quello della lingua in bocca


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Perché per fortuna?
> Era (lo è ancora? Boh) divertente.
> 
> Ma come in verticale?
> ...


Sono già in dipendenza dal forum, ci manca solo che chatti!

Riguardo ai centimetri, sai non si sa mai , al giorno d'oggi!


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no. alle 17 va a fare la merenda


Ma quanto saremo bastardi dentro?!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma quanto saremo bastardi dentro?!


saremo anche bastardi ma sono quasi le 15 e ancora non si vede... vuoi vedere che sta ancora muovendo le mandibole?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> saremo anche bastardi ma sono quasi le 15 e ancora non si vede... vuoi vedere che sta ancora muovendo le mandibole?


le si saranno slogate


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> le si saranno slogate


secondo me con tutto l'allenamento che fa, ha il mascellone come ridge


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> le si saranno slogate


Con l'allenamento che tiene? scordatelo
Sarà andata dall'arrotino ad aguzzare le zanne


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Con l'allenamento che tiene? scordatelo
> Sarà andata dall'arrotino ad aguzzare le zanne


vedo che sull'allenamento siamo tutti d'accordo


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ragazzi ma 'sto forum è una chicca!!! Quasi meglio di "Cioè"!!!
> 
> Se un *ragazzo* *fidanzato* vuole da voi un bacio con la lingua cosa può significare?
> 
> ...


Certo che una trentunenne che frequenta "Cioè" mi da da pensare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Certo che una trentunenne che frequenta "Cioè" mi da da pensare


che è rimasta una bambina dentro?


----------



## Old thai (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti vi leggo da qualche settimana. Ho scoperto questo forum grazie a yahoo answer dove un utente postava questo link. E' molto interessante il vostro forum.
> Non ho trovato la sezione di presentazione spero che il mio saluto vada bene qui.
> A presto



Benvenuta!!
Thai


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2009)

Parlando di mascella slogata mi sono ricordata una cosa cattivissima, un amico di una mia amica con la mandibola bloccata e la bocca aperta che corre in ospedale sul motorino! Fatto realmente accaduto...


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Parlando di mascella slogata mi sono ricordata una cosa cattivissima, un amico di una mia amica con la mandibola bloccata e la bocca aperta che corre in ospedale sul motorino! Fatto realmente accaduto...


Si saranno appiccicati tutti i moscerini sui denti


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che è rimasta una bambina dentro?


Può essere una bella cosa. Leggo "freschezza" nel suo modo di messaggiare,  non è detto che debba essere per forza infantilismo.


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se non è troppo impegnato con il quesito 1, quello della lingua in bocca


 Si ma sai, in questa io vedo davvero l'irrisolvibilità delle domande ultime... perchè uno che è fidanzato si dovrebbe collegare ad internet??? E' come dire... perchè un miope va a fare una settimana bianca... un laureato a giocare a tennis....


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si ma sai, in questa io vedo davvero l'irrisolvibilità delle domande ultime... perchè uno che è fidanzato si dovrebbe collegare ad internet??? E' come dire... perchè un miope va a fare una settimana bianca... un laureato a giocare a tennis....


dai, "leggi tra le righe" su!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

ragazzi io ve lo dico...

penso che vi abbandonerò presto e uscirò da questo tunnel per entrare a 150km/h nell'altro.

qua queste domande interessanti non le fa nessuno, sto sprecando tempo con voi

*VI FIDERESSE DI UN RAGAZZO KE è FIDANZATO?*


fideresse?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









*Che ne pensate se un ragazzo fidanzato mi guarda e mi saluta?*


risposta di una candidata per il nobel: 

Penso di lui una cosa che non posso scrivere qui..che inizia con P, finisce con E e in mezzo ha UTTANIER!

e risposta della concorrente che aspira al medesimo premio:

Sappiamo che i maschietti quando vedono una bella ragazza guardano parecchio anche se fidanzati. Comunque sia esistono alcune ipotesi:
- la sua fidanzata è una racchia e ogni volta che gli riappari quel povero ragazzo è abbagliato dal tuo fascino e ti saluta.
- è come molti ragazzi, cioè un piccolo porcellino rosa( eh eh) che quando vede una bella ragazza non ci vede più.
- Ha intenzione di attirare la tua attenzione perchè gli interessi seriamente e per te manderebbe al diavolo la sua attuale ragazza.
Decidi tu... Le ragazze hanno un sesto senso per certe cose...


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ragazzi io ve lo dico...
> 
> penso che vi abbandonerò presto e uscirò da questo tunnel per entrare a 150km/h nell'altro.
> 
> ...


Aiuuuuuuttooooooooooo!


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> dai, "leggi tra le righe" su!


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ragazzi io ve lo dico...
> 
> penso che vi abbandonerò presto e uscirò da questo tunnel per entrare a 150km/h nell'altro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

teribbbbile 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















ma dai, io non ci posso credere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


dai non fare così che devo tenere un certo contegno, in ufficio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il bello è il tono e soprattutto l'esordio "SAPPIAMO..." giuro che io non lo sapevo che foste dei piccoli porcellini rosa

non posso farcela veramente.


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dai non fare così che devo tenere un certo contegno, in ufficio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credimi, al "porcellino rosa" sono scoppiato a ridere da solo... anche ora rileggendo, mi viene da ridere...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Credimi, al "porcellino rosa" sono scoppiato a ridere da solo... anche ora rileggendo, mi viene da ridere...


idem, le mie colleghe mi guardano perlpesse  

	
	
		
		
	


	









anche se...

ora sono io ad avere un'espressione perplessa...

*Sorpresina per ragazzo/fidanzato per cambiare dalle solite cose ?*

vorrei cambiare un po il rapporto , fare qlcs di diverso , moviementare la situazione .per fare una serata diversa , conoscete qualche gioco erotico , sexy o qualche gesto per lui ? o che puo piacere ai maschi ? o anche con alimenti e cosi via ..tipo anche nutella, fragole e panna eccc ?? graziee a tuttt 


*Miglior risposta - Scelta dai votanti*

lascia perdere gli alimenti e portati un'amichetta...
altro che panna e fragole!

Evvabbè. considerato che questa era la migliore, mi sono preoccupata pensando alle altre, e facevo bene:



Allora: c'è una e una sola cosa fondamentale che il Maschio vuole (*che lo ammetta o no*): una femmina sottomessa. Sii la sua schiava. (S)vestiti in modo sexy (mini, tacchi a spillo, ecc.), invitalo a casa tua, e quando entra* fatti trovare in ginocchio con un collare e un guinzaglio*. Digli che farai tutto quello che desidera. E poi... be', non devo mica essere io a spiegarti tutto, no? ;-)




















































mi immagino la scena e non riesco a smettere di ridere.

ma una museruola no? e il collare, dovrà essere fisso e estensibile? con campanellino?


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> idem, le mie colleghe mi guardano perlpesse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

se continui ti segnalo. non mi fanno più uscire prima perchè sto ridendo e han capito che mi faccio i cassi miei


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se continui ti segnalo. non mi fanno più uscire prima perchè sto ridendo e han capito che mi faccio i cassi miei
































ho gli occhietti lucidi. se mi chiedono, dico che ho la febbre


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

*Come posso far lasciare un ragazzo gia fidanzato?*

vi spiego meglio...è un mio ex ( *l ho lasciato io x un altro,xò lui nn sa che è qst il motivo* ) solo che qst altro _si è rivelato un vero *******_ e ho mollato pure a qst e mi so resa conto che il primo ex era un ragazzo d oro...sl che mo è fida da qlche mese...cm fare a farlo lasciare? ( ps: nn ve ne uscite cn battutine tipo: potevi pensarci prima oppure che l hai lasciato a fare)







ragazzi aiutatemi. avete del metadone? devo smettere assolutamente e subito, sennò arriverò a sera chiedendomi se posso essere incinta perché l'altro ieri il mio collega m'ha dato una pacca sulla spalla.


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

Sto morendo dal ridere!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Sto morendo dal ridere!!!


hai poco da ridere signorina, è tutta colpa tua che mi hai nominato quel maledetto sito! da quando sono andata a leggere in cerca del post che mi hai citato ho smesso di lavorare e non ho fatto che leggere lì, e manco ho trovato quello che cercavo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




se mi licenziano mi dovrai mantenere


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai poco da ridere signorina, è tutta colpa tua che mi hai nominato quel maledetto sito! da quando sono andata a leggere in cerca del post che mi hai citato ho smesso di lavorare e non ho fatto che leggere lì, e manco ho trovato quello che cercavo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esponi il problema su quel sito. Per ogni domanda c'è una risposta  

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Non hai ancora letto quando credono d'essere incinte e vogliono sapere se secondo il pubblico è cosi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Esponi il problema su quel sito. Per ogni domanda c'è una risposta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il pubblico?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che è un teatro? 
ancora no, contavo di arrivarci, ma ho letto dei quesiti sul ciclo da fare entrare in rivolta le mie ovaie. dubbi che non avevo neanche a 10 anni!


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

http://it.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090204055825AAmQPKW


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

*mi piace di più questa*

*è possibile restare incinta tra il 5° e il 6° giorno dal primo giorno di ciclo?*

io e il mio ragazzo abbiamo avuto un rapporto _*totalmente completo*_, ha eiaculato dentro, sono incinta?



totalmente completo eh. non parzialmente completo


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

Che ridere!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Benvenuto/a!


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Benvenuto/a!


Grazie, bellissima immagine.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Febbraio 2009)

è Natalie Dormer (mio alter ego avatariano) in CASANOVA


----------



## Old sperella (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *Come posso far lasciare un ragazzo gia fidanzato?*
> 
> vi spiego meglio...è un mio ex ( *l ho lasciato io x un altro,xò lui nn sa che è qst il motivo* ) solo che qst altro _si è rivelato un vero *******_ e ho mollato pure a qst e mi so resa conto che il primo ex era un ragazzo d oro...sl che mo è fida da qlche mese...cm fare a farlo lasciare? ( ps: nn ve ne uscite cn battutine tipo: potevi pensarci prima oppure che l hai lasciato a fare)
> 
> ...


mi stava venendo un coccolone , pensavo che la domanda fosse tua


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2009)

Come insegnante di italiano mi sta per venire un coccolone....


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2009)

mi si è aperto un mondo nuovo






















 ho un imminente bisogno di prozac


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> mi stava venendo un *coccolone* , pensavo che la domanda fosse tua





Giusy ha detto:


> Come insegnante di italiano mi sta per venire un *coccolone*....


E sono due!


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho gli occhietti lucidi. se mi chiedono, dico che ho la febbre


per diagnosticarla a te non servono gli occhietti lucidi 

	
	
		
		
	


	






comunque è un  dejavu-du-tre-quater


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

*vere*



Verena67 ha detto:


> è Natalie Dormer (mio alter ego avatariano) in CASANOVA


maroooo
esagggerata 

	
	
		
		
	


	









è molto bella assai...


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Che ridere!!!!


vero?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> mi stava venendo un coccolone , pensavo che la domanda fosse tua


potrei non rivolgerti più la parola


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Come insegnante di italiano mi sta per venire un coccolone....


e ho scelto quelli con meno errori


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

*angelo*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> potrei non rivolgerti più la parola


 heilà,,,facciam 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 tu prendi il bidone.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi si è aperto un mondo nuovo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
è proprio vero che non si smette mai di imparare, eh?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> per diagnosticarla a te non servono gli occhietti lucidi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hei... che ne vuoi fare di quel termometro?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













la storia si ripete


----------



## Old sperella (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> potrei non rivolgerti più la parola


stavo pensando la stessa cosa mentre leggevo la domanda su come far mollare uno fidanzato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> heilà,,,facciam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















ma no dai, mi sembra ancora vivibile. sono fiduciosa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> stavo pensando la stessa cosa mentre leggevo la domanda su come far mollare uno fidanzato


 


















a parte che solo quel modo orrendo di scrivere, non doveva farti venire in mente che fosse uno scritto mio. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non uso abbreviazioni neanche sugli sms


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2009)

*però ora*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> è proprio vero che non si smette mai di imparare, eh?


ho deciso di smettere


----------



## Old sperella (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a parte che solo quel modo orrendo di scrivere, non doveva farti venire in mente che fosse uno scritto mio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti non me ne capacitavo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , una mutazione genetica !!


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hei... che ne vuoi fare di quel termometro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io ramazzo...

tu hai le lacrime...e ci divertiamo cosi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Infatti non me ne capacitavo
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















roba da portare allo scallatoio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io ramazzo...
> 
> tu hai le lacrime...e ci divertiamo cosi...


ora non ho più le lacrime micetta.
ma un sonno dell'ostia.
voglio andare a casa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho deciso di smettere


un giorno potresti rimpiangere questa tua decisione


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ora non ho più le lacrime micetta.
> ma un sonno dell'ostia.
> voglio andare a casa


 
hai sonno...povera..angioletta...

che fai di notte


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> hai sonno...povera..angioletta...
> 
> che fai di notte


 
non sempre quello a cui alludi con quella faccina lì  

	
	
		
		
	


	





però 'sta settimana ho dormito veramente poco, non ho tempo di nulla e faccio sempre tardi la notte 

	
	
		
		
	


	













dovrei stare ancora qua 20 minuti per recuperare il ritardo di stamattina

quasi quasi me ne fotto e vado a casa, sopravviverò a 20 minuti non retribuiti?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> come minimo questa ferrari ha tirato giù i km .è nuova come la giacchetta di mia nonna


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> moi aussi


 me too....raga' non possiamo andare avanti così....io mi so' fissata che anche ritina non sia ritina....uffààààààà


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Febbraio 2009)

*emma*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> me too....raga' non possiamo andare avanti così....io mi so' fissata che anche ritina non sia ritina....uffààààààà




toglielo dalla testa 

	
	
		
		
	


	






 Rita è Rita.


----------



## Old LaFerrari (7 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>




Non avevo letto il messaggio di Minerva, grazie di avermelo evidenziato.
Tu e la signora Minerva avete problemi?

Ho letto attentamente il regolamento, se si istiga alla lite subentra la sospensione. Attente.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> toglielo dalla testa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e lo so micia bella.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Non avevo letto il messaggio di Minerva, grazie di avermelo evidenziato.
> Tu e la signora Minerva avete problemi?
> 
> Ho letto attentamente il regolamento, se si istiga alla lite subentra la sospensione. *Attente.[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Non avevo letto il messaggio di Minerva, grazie di avermelo evidenziato.
> Tu e la signora Minerva avete problemi?
> 
> Ho letto attentamente il regolamento, se si istiga alla lite subentra la sospensione. Attente.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2009)

non lo faccio più
giurin giurello


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


cave rossam


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo faccio più
> giurin giurello


signora, è sempre colpa sua....mi so' beccata il cazziatone pure io....uffà


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Febbraio 2009)

*scusate ma mi scappa non una, ma una fila di*



LaFerrari ha detto:


> Non avevo letto il messaggio di Minerva, grazie di avermelo evidenziato.
> Tu e la signora Minerva avete problemi?
> 
> Ho letto attentamente il regolamento, se si istiga alla lite subentra la sospensione. Attente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo faccio più
> giurin giurello

















almeno hai controllato l'olio?


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> signora, è sempre colpa sua....mi so' beccata il cazziatone pure io....uffà


 tu te lo meriti a prescindere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












comunque benvenuta a LaFerrari...anche se le trovo pacchiane....preferisco LePorsche, spero non sia un problema..


----------



## Old LaFerrari (7 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> LaFerrari ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non avevo letto il messaggio di Minerva, grazie di avermelo evidenziato.
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> tu te lo meriti a prescindere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco un altro provocatore dei miei maroni


----------



## Old LaFerrari (7 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> tu te lo meriti a prescindere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Minaccia??? No no. Per carità. Come ho scritto sono stata moderatrice, e ho spesso sospeso per cose meno gravi.
> Sono un consiglio..!!!



ferrarina... non avertente a male ma è la almeno la sesta volta che scrivi che sei stata moderatrice e non so se l'hai notato ma la notizia non ha interessato nessuno.
non servono referenze per entrare in questo forum.
se proprio vuoi lasciare un c.v. mandalo pure allo staff, non a noi


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> emmanuelle arsan ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Minaccia??? No no. Per carità. Come ho scritto sono stata moderatrice, e ho spesso sospeso per cose meno gravi.
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> emmanuelle arsan ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Minaccia??? No no. Per carità. Come ho scritto sono stata moderatrice, e ho spesso sospeso per cose meno gravi.
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> LaFerrari ha detto:
> 
> 
> > spero che l'ironia non sia contemplata in quei casi..
> ...


----------



## Old LaFerrari (7 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ferrarina... non avertente a male ma è la almeno la sesta volta che scrivi che sei stata moderatrice e non so se l'hai notato ma la notizia non ha interessato nessuno.
> non servono referenze per entrare in questo forum.
> se proprio vuoi lasciare un c.v. mandalo pure allo staff, non a noi


angeluccio... non sono referenze, ho giustificato solo la mia risposta ad Emmanuelle.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> angeluccio... non sono referenze, ho giustificato solo la mia risposta ad Emmanuelle.


no, pareva tanto una minaccia e un vantarsi di conoscere dinamiche che, in realtà, non conosci (in teoria...)
tu magari bannavi se uno scriveva cazzo, tanto per fare un esempio, qua non è così. quindi il tuo esempio era fuoriluogo.
sorry


----------



## Old LaFerrari (7 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> LaFerrari ha detto:
> 
> 
> > grazie per il consiglio ma, sinceramente, non credo di aver fomentato una lite e  son nota, tranne un unico episodio, per essere una che usa toni pacati e cortesi. Scusa, ma ritngo che possiamo considerarla chiusa qui.
> ...


----------



## Old LaFerrari (7 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, pareva tanto una minaccia e un vantarsi di conoscere dinamiche che, in realtà, non conosci (in teoria...)
> tu magari bannavi se uno scriveva cazzo, tanto per fare un esempio, qua non è così. quindi il tuo esempio era fuoriluogo.
> sorry


No, io mi baso su quello che ho letto ieri i vari interventi delle staff che chiude le varie discussioni.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> No, io mi baso su quello che ho letto ieri i vari interventi delle staff che chiude le varie discussioni.


e allora si torna a bomba e non c'entra nulla il fatto che eri moderatrice

comunque grazie del colloquio e le faremo sapere


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Febbraio 2009)

ma LaFerrari è sfrecciata via?


----------



## Old LaFerrari (7 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> ma LaFerrari è sfrecciata via?


Non piangere!


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Non piangere!


...di lagrime avea d'uopo...
e se mi trovi la citazione sei annoverata di diritto tra le mie amichette....


----------



## Old LaFerrari (7 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> ...di lagrime avea d'uopo...
> e se mi trovi la citazione sei annoverata di diritto tra le mie amichette....


Trovata...

La Traviata.


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Trovata...
> 
> La Traviata.


google eh?


----------



## Old LaFerrari (7 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> google eh?


Era troppo semplice, confesso che non lo sapevo di mio.


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Era troppo semplice, confesso che non lo sapevo di mio.


 ok..allora per diventare mia amichetta ci vorrà ancora un po'..ma sei sulla buona strada...attenta a non sbandarci e non superare il limite, c'è il ritiro della patente e l'esproprio del mezzo....


----------



## Old LaFerrari (7 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> ok..allora per diventare mia amichetta ci vorrà ancora un po'..ma sei sulla buona strada...attenta a non sbandarci e non superare il limite, c'è il ritiro della patente e l'esproprio del mezzo....



Raggiungere la buona strada è un'arte. Ma tu, MASCHIO EGOCENTRICO, perchè dai per scontato di essere già sulla mia, di buona strada? 
Ritenermi nelle tue corde, implica il ritenerti già nelle mie. Non è peccare di vanità?

Non è da tutti poter essere una Ferrari. Limiti, patente e mezzo.. sorrido.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2009)

Ah.


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Raggiungere la buona strada è un'arte. Ma tu, MASCHIO EGOCENTRICO, perchè dai per scontato di essere già sulla mia, di buona strada?
> Ritenermi nelle tue corde, implica il ritenerti già nelle mie. Non è peccare di vanità?
> 
> Non è da tutti poter essere una Ferrari. Limiti, patente e mezzo.. sorrido.


 ho detto che tu sei sulla MIA di buona strada e non viceversa, quindi niente dare per scontato...sarei arrogante se dicessi il contrario..e non l'ho detto...
e la riflessione scturisce dal fatto che l'implicazione non è così diretta come la vuoi far passare tu...ci sono anche le affinità non corrisposte, no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sarai sempre nel mio cuore però...


----------



## Old LaFerrari (7 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> ho detto che tu sei sulla MIA di buona strada e non viceversa, quindi niente dare per scontato...sarei arrogante se dicessi il contrario..e non l'ho detto...
> e la riflessione scturisce dal fatto che l'implicazione non è così diretta come la vuoi far passare tu...ci sono anche le affinità non corrisposte, no?
> 
> 
> ...


*Forse io sono egocentrica.*


----------



## Bruja (8 Febbraio 2009)

*????*



LaFerrari ha detto:


> *Forse io sono egocentrica.*


Anche fosse nulla di male, l'ultima definizione della Ferrari é stata  " che rientra nei beni dell'umanità"??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Anche fosse nulla di male, l'ultima definizione della Ferrari é stata " che rientra nei beni dell'umanità"???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


era qualcosa tipo che le ferrari non si possono rubar eperchè rientrano nel patrimonio dell'umanità, sono di tutti


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Anche fosse nulla di male, l'ultima definizione della Ferrari é stata " che rientra nei beni dell'umanità"???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> era qualcosa tipo che le ferrari non si possono rubar eperchè rientrano nel patrimonio dell'umanità, sono di tutti


 
Frase che mi ricorda il film "Italians"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Frase che mi ricorda il film "Italians"


infatti

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgyJMDk5fao


----------



## Bruja (8 Febbraio 2009)

*appunto...*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> era qualcosa tipo che le ferrari non si possono rubar eperchè rientrano nel patrimonio dell'umanità, sono di tutti


.... anche se dubito che alla Ferrari condividano questa convinzione.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Bruja


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... anche se dubito che alla Ferrari condividano questa convinzione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


immagina i proprietari


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Febbraio 2009)

le Ferrari le lascio volentieri all'umanità...le Porche e le Aston Martin le terrei invece...


----------



## Bruja (8 Febbraio 2009)

*bah*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> immagina i proprietari


Può essere che si rifessero ai modelli che stanno al museo storico della Ferrari o a quelle che stanno se non erro al Metropolitan Museum... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Bruja (8 Febbraio 2009)

*Aleluja*



Aleluja ha detto:


> le Ferrari le lascio volentieri all'umanità...le Porche e le Aston Martin le terrei invece...


Ok però per le Porsche se fai lunghi viaggi trovati un fisioterapista in gamba, hanno il vezzo di massacrare la 5D e la 1L......
(immagino che Porche sia un lapsus preterintenzionale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )
Bruja


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (8 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> le Ferrari le lascio volentieri all'umanità...le Porche e le Aston Martin le terrei invece...




Esterofilo.


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ok però per le Porsche se fai lunghi viaggi trovati un fisioterapista in gamba, hanno il vezzo di massacrare la 5D e la 1L......
> (immagino che Porche sia un lapsus preterintenzionale
> 
> 
> ...




















non me n'ero accorto 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 .....tanto non credo che ci salirò mai nè sull'una nè sulle altre e quindi trattasi solo di gusto estetico...trovo le ferrari "troppo", le altre più "discrete" ed eleganti...


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Febbraio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Esterofilo.


yes...ya...


----------



## Old LaFerrari (9 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... anche se dubito che alla Ferrari condividano questa convinzione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eheheh Andatelo a dire a Jean Todt..!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... anche se dubito che alla Ferrari condividano questa convinzione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e dubito anch'io.....
ma tanto le uniche ferrari che mi posso permettere sono le Bburago


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Febbraio 2009)

Mio figlio ha convinto un suo compagno di scuola che io ho regalato una testarossa a mia moglie (era di un amico, parcheggiata sotto casa per caricare la batteria).
Dovevate vedere la faccia del bambino e del padre (noto "sborone") quando l'hanno vista
Alla fine gli ha detto che l'abbiamo venduta perchè da noi ci sono troppi dossi di rallentamento, ed è impossibile andare in giro. ;o)
Piccolo genio


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mio figlio ha convinto un suo compagno di scuola che io ho regalato una testarossa a mia moglie (era di un amico, parcheggiata sotto casa per caricare la batteria).
> Dovevate vedere la faccia del bambino e del padre (noto "sborone") quando l'hanno vista
> Alla fine gli ha detto che l'abbiamo venduta perchè da noi ci sono troppi dossi di rallentamento, ed è impossibile andare in giro. ;o)
> Piccolo genio


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


Che ti strabuzzi, Emme. Guarda che poi ti vengono le rughe d'espressione, eh!


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mio figlio ha convinto un suo compagno di scuola che io ho regalato una testarossa a mia moglie (era di un amico, parcheggiata sotto casa per caricare la batteria).
> Dovevate vedere la faccia del bambino e del padre (noto "sborone") quando l'hanno vista
> Alla fine gli ha detto che l'abbiamo venduta perchè da noi ci sono troppi dossi di rallentamento, ed è impossibile andare in giro. ;o)
> Piccolo genio


 

















   ha fatto bene!


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Che ti strabuzzi, Emme. Guarda che poi ti vengono le rughe d'espressione, eh!


Perché un bambino dovrebbe inventarsi una cosa del genere?


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Perché un bambino dovrebbe inventarsi una cosa del genere?


per farne tacere un altro che ne inventa di + grosse...


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> per farne tacere un altro che ne inventa di + grosse...


Eeeeeesaatttoooooo!
Quando ha telefonato all'amico per farsi venire a prendere (dovevano andare insieme al cinema) ad un certo punto gli ho visto brillare gli occhi, e, guardandoci  con un sorrisone da orecchio a orecchio, del tutto di sua iniziativa ha esclamato "Sai, Fabian, che il mio papà ha regalato una Ferrari Testarossa alla mia mamma?"
Quando poi padre e figlio sono arrivati (io purtroppo non c'ero), mi ha detto che hanno grato intorno alla  macchina  entrambi con la mascella cascante (molto platealmente mio figlio ha tolto l'immacolato telone rosso con la scritta Ferrari). Alla domanda del padre " ma i tuoi come hanno potuto? Con quello che costa!" Lui ha risposto "Megasacrifici!".
Mia moglie, nascosta dietro le tende, si stava lettralmente pisciando addosso dal ridere.
Il compagno di mio figlio è il classico bambino che dice _"io posso questo, il mio papà ha comprato quello, abbiamo l'appartamento al mare, noi abbiamo i soldi, io ho i giochi più belli di tutti"_ e cose del genere. Abitudine acquisita dal padre.
Quello che mi fa piacere è che lo scherzo lo ha ideato, realizzato e sostenuto nel tempo mio figlio di sua iniziativa, e senza né aiuto né imbeccate.
Io sulla Ferrari non mi ci sono neppure seduto. (anche il mio amico è uno "spandone", e non ho voluto dargli soddisfazione)


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Eeeeeesaatttoooooo!
> Quando ha telefonato all'amico per farsi venire a prendere (dovevano andare insieme al cinema) ad un certo punto gli ho visto brillare gli occhi, e, guardandoci con un sorrisone da orecchio a orecchio, del tutto di sua iniziativa ha esclamato "Sai, Fabian, che il mio papà ha regalato una Ferrari Testarossa alla mia mamma?"
> Quando poi padre e figlio sono arrivati (io purtroppo non c'ero), mi ha detto che hanno grato intorno alla macchina entrambi con la mascella cascante (molto platealmente mio figlio ha tolto l'immacolato telone rosso con la scritta Ferrari). Alla domanda del padre " ma i tuoi come hanno potuto? Con quello che costa!" Lui ha risposto "Megasacrifici!".
> Mia moglie, nascosta dietro le tende, si stava lettralmente pisciando addosso dal ridere.
> ...


 
capisco benissimo tuo figlio perchè quando ero piccola avevo una compagna di classe così.....miiii quanto la odiavo! figurati che abitavamo in una palazzina trifamigliare e lei diceva che il cortile era il suo....peccato che io essendo una bastardina con il visino da angioletto istigassi gli altri a non giocare + con lei nel "suo" cortile....era sempre sola in sto casso di cortile


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> per farne tacere un altro che ne inventa di + grosse...




















  donna.....


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> donna.....


facevo lo stesso pure io!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> facevo lo stesso pure io!


io anche!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








con dei bambini più grandi che mi volevano sempre menare (non so perchè:carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	




    raccontai che il mio cagnone ,un belissimo pastore tedesco a pelo lungo) aveva aggredito dei bambini che mi avevano insultata


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io anche!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


però non ne raccontavo tante. io istigavo gli altri...oppure menavo


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io anche!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non dire balle: lo sai benissimo.
E pure delatrice contro il cane, eh! Vergognati!


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> però non ne raccontavo tante. io istigavo gli altri...oppure menavo


 Siete delle vipere!


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Siete delle vipere!


noooooo! perchè dici così?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> però non ne raccontavo tante. io istigavo gli altri...oppure menavo


io le prendevo da tutti


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> noooooo! perchè dici così?


Pensa a quella povera bimba, sempre sola! Chissà che trauma si sarà portata dietro.

Non è che per caso si chiamava Gelmini di cognome?


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io le prendevo da tutti


 seeee. non ci credo manco morta. le punizioni che non ho preso x la storia delle botte.....che bei tempi!


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io le prendevo da tutti


Non provocarmi battute scurrili......


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non dire balle: lo sai benissimo.
> E pure delatrice contro il cane, eh! Vergognati!


ma erano più grandi ed io ero un angioletto  piccolino


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Pensa a quella povera bimba, sempre sola! Chissà che trauma si sarà portata dietro.
> 
> Non è che per caso si chiamava Gelmini di cognome?


no no! gli stronzi si ripagano con la stessa moneta.


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma erano più grandi ed io ero un angioletto piccolino


 .....e carogna


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> seeee. non ci credo manco morta. le punizioni che non ho preso x la storia delle botte.....che bei tempi!


ma giuro!! ero una patata della madonna che le beccava sempre 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi salvavo perchè piangevo fortissimo e chiamavo la mamma


----------



## Old LaFerrari (9 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mio figlio ha convinto un suo compagno di scuola che io ho regalato una testarossa a mia moglie (era di un amico, parcheggiata sotto casa per caricare la batteria).
> Dovevate vedere la faccia del bambino e del padre (noto "sborone") quando l'hanno vista
> Alla fine gli ha detto che l'abbiamo venduta perchè da noi ci sono troppi dossi di rallentamento, ed è impossibile andare in giro. ;o)
> Piccolo genio

















Tale padre tale figlio.


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma giuro!! ero una patata della madonna che le beccava sempre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noooo!! davvero? io non ho mai chiamato mia mamma...se mi mollavano una sberla se ne ribeccavano 2....


----------



## brugola (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma erano più grandi ed io ero un angioletto piccolino


eri la bambina più stronza che si potesse incontrare!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




innescavi la miccia e poi scappavi da mammà a frignare
una bambina odiosa


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eri la bambina più stronza che si potesse incontrare!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma cosa mi dici mai???


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eri la bambina più stronza che si potesse incontrare!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ah, mi pareva. allora era una bambina di tutto rispetto! altro che le fi...ette che piagnucolano e le pigliano sempre


----------



## brugola (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma cosa mi dici mai???


infatti stavi sul culo a tutte le amichette e nessuno ti voleva in squadra perchè eri una schiappa e frignavi sempre...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> infatti stavi sul culo a tutte le amichette e nessuno ti voleva in squadra perchè eri una schiappa e frignavi sempre...












  ero di costituzione minuta


----------



## brugola (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ero di costituzione minuta


minuta una sega.
eri una schiappa.
frignavi sempre  e nessuno ti voleva in squadra.
tiè racchietta


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> minuta una sega.
> eri una schiappa.
> frignavi sempre  e nessuno ti voleva in squadra.
> tiè racchietta


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> minuta una sega.
> eri una schiappa.
> frignavi sempre e nessuno ti voleva in squadra.
> tiè racchietta
























   ti stai solo vendicando x le rivelazioni di Asu sul tuo polpettone horribilus


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ti stai solo vendicando x le rivelazioni di Asu sul tuo polpettone horribilus


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Tale padre tale figlio.


Io sono molto più tonto. Non l'avrei mai inventata una storia del genere a quell'età. (11)


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eri la bambina più stronza che si potesse incontrare!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La verità viene sempre a galla!


----------



## brugola (9 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La verità viene sempre a galla!


ho avuto una pazienza per tanti anni.....
è che quando volevi menarla correva strillando come un'acquila da mammà...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io sono molto più tonto. Non l'avrei mai inventata una storia del genere a quell'età. (11)


quella della vendita per colpa dei dossi è teribbbile


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho avuto una pazienza per tanti anni.....
> è che quando volevi menarla correva strillando come un'acquila da mammà...














































tiè


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho avuto una pazienza per tanti anni.....
> è che quando volevi menarla correva strillando come un'acquila da mammà...


tu invece pestavi o le prendevi? io entrambe


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho avuto una pazienza per tanti anni.....
> è che quando volevi menarla correva strillando come un'*acquila* da mammà...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> tu invece pestavi o le prendevi? io entrambe


lei menava e faceva la pazza isterica


----------



## brugola (9 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> tu invece pestavi o le prendevi? io entrambe


pestavo e sempre con i più grandi.
è che mi veniva una specie di attacco isterico e mi attaccavo ai capelli e non mollavo  

	
	
		
		
	


	








alle amichette più grandi miravo alle tette...e loro piangevano dicendo che non gli sarebbero più cresciute 
mi potevano scorticare ma io non mollavo i capelli


----------



## brugola (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tiè


un refusolo...che cagnara


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un refusolo...che cagnara


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho avuto una pazienza per tanti anni.....
> è che quando volevi menarla correva strillando come un'acquila da mammà...


da oggi sei in ignore.

è stato bello.


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> pestavo e sempre con i più grandi.
> è che mi veniva una specie di attacco isterico e mi attaccavo ai capelli e non mollavo
> 
> 
> ...


 













   io calci e pugni...una jena! 


p.s. ecco cos'è successo alle mie tette.......


----------



## brugola (9 Febbraio 2009)

uff...refusolo .
ih ih ..dai dai correggi ancora..frignona schiappa


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> uff...refusolo .
> ih ih ..dai dai correggi ancora..frignona schiappa





















e tu che m'imploravi  di non gridare perchè poi le prendevi a tua volta dalla mamma???


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> da oggi sei in ignore.
> 
> è stato bello.


----------



## brugola (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e tu che m'imploravi di non gridare perchè poi le prendevi a tua volta dalla mamma???


vigliacchetta 
sei sempr stata una vigliacchetta


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quella della vendita per colpa dei dossi è teribbbile


Ho verificato: del padre non so nulla, ma il figlio ci crede ancora oggi dall'estate scorsa!


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Febbraio 2009)

Scusatele il lapis, è stato un equinozio!
Ha solo sbagliato nel confondersi, dai!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vigliacchetta
> sei sempr stata una vigliacchetta


vuoi prenderle?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi pare che da grande te le abbia ridate con gli interessi


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vuoi prenderle??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
dai, non fate così.....


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> dai, non fate così.....


ma scherziamo


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma scherziamo


lo so! siete 2 cazzone!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ferrarina... non avertente a male ma è la almeno la sesta volta che scrivi che sei stata moderatrice e non so se l'hai notato ma la notizia non ha interessato nessuno.
> non servono referenze per entrare in questo forum.
> se proprio vuoi lasciare un c.v. mandalo pure allo staff, non a noi




questa me l'ero persa 

	
	
		
		
	


	












c'è un archivio dei c.v.??
posso occuparmene io?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> questa me l'ero persa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.

perché sei una racchia e non assumeresti nessuno


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no.
> 
> perché sei una racchia e non assumeresti nessuno


moderati e leggiti bene il regolamento!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> moderati e leggiti bene il regolamento!!


sennò che fai? eh? mi segnali?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Febbraio 2009)

e il regolamento lo so a memoria.

lo recito tutte le notti prima di andare a dormire


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sennò che fai? eh? mi segnali?


no.ti mando a fare un giretto in macchina


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no.ti mando a fare un giretto in macchina


lo sai che non guido

mi porti tu?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo sai che non guido
> 
> mi porti tu?


appena mi arriva la mia bella 500


----------



## brugola (10 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> appena mi arriva la mia bella 500


ah, hai già cambiato idea?
perchè allora non un bel triciclo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> appena mi arriva la mia bella 500


ok.

io poi ti porto in giro con questo gioiellino


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ah, hai già cambiato idea?
> perchè allora non un bel triciclo?


perchè si fa fatica ed è poco pratico


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok.
> 
> io poi ti porto in giro con questo gioiellino


mitica.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ah, hai già cambiato idea?
> perchè allora non un bel triciclo?


perché è lento!

però uno skate ha il suo bel perché


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok.
> 
> io poi ti porto in giro con questo gioiellino


occhio a non fare questa fine


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mitica.....


ti piace irry?

porto anche te a fare un giro se vuoi.


----------



## brugola (10 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè si fa fatica ed è poco pratico





angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché è lento!
> 
> però uno skate ha il suo bel perché


a parte che fa cagher ma poi costa un botto!!
asu, vuoi un consiglio spassionato?
riprenditi la pandina


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> occhio a non fare questa fine


una faccina che si dà una grattata ai cosidetti ancora non l'abbiamo inserita, vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e cmq io non sono per le fuoriserie, col cinquantino via piano, vai sano e vai lontano


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti piace irry?
> 
> porto anche te a fare un giro se vuoi.


grazie, perchè no?

onestamente sono mitiche le microcar: si guidano senza patente, consumano una miseria, costano poco....e che vuoi di più?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> una faccina che si dà una grattata ai cosidetti ancora non l'abbiamo inserita, vero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco perchè sto optando per la 500


----------



## brugola (10 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> grazie, perchè no?
> 
> onestamente sono mitiche le microcar: si guidano senza patente, consumano una miseria, costano poco....e che vuoi di più?


a me fanno schifo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> grazie, perchè no?
> 
> onestamente sono mitiche le microcar: si guidano senza patente, consumano una miseria, costano poco....e che vuoi di più?


niente, neanche un lucano perché non mi piace  

	
	
		
		
	


	





hai anche dimenticato di dire che se trovi un graffietto (ovviamente per caso, perché non la vai certo a controllare) non piangi mezz'ora dopo aver bestemmiato per due


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> niente, neanche un lucano perché non mi piace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fortunatamente ho l'auto aziendale quindi dei graffi me ne frego.

Però una microcar è interessante: e oltretutto è assolutamente in antitesi con la più glamour delle citycar, la smart.

E a me piace essere anticonformista!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> fortunatamente ho l'auto aziendale quindi dei graffi me ne frego.
> 
> Però una microcar è interessante: e oltretutto è assolutamente in antitesi con la più glamour delle citycar, la smart.
> 
> *E a me piace essere anticonformista*!


attento che certe affermazioni, anche se non sembra, potrebbero essere pericolose  

	
	
		
		
	


	






e non aggiungo altro


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> attento che certe affermazioni, anche se non sembra, potrebbero essere pericolose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o santo cielo, che ho detto?

ho offeso qualcuno?

spero di no


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> fortunatamente ho l'auto aziendale quindi dei graffi me ne frego.
> 
> Però una microcar è interessante: e oltretutto è assolutamente in antitesi con la più glamour delle citycar, la smart.
> 
> E a me piace essere anticonformista!


comunque seriamente parlando, in una ipotetica scala di interessi, la macchina per me non entra neache in classifica. 

al di là del fatto che non guido, quando vado in macchina con qualcuno noto solo che ha un sedile su cui poggiare le chiappe


----------



## brugola (10 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> comunque seriamente parlando, in una ipotetica scala di interessi, la macchina per me non entra neache in classifica.
> 
> al di là del fatto che non guido, quando vado in macchina con qualcuno noto solo che ha un sedile su cui poggiare le chiappe


la volpe e l'uva


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> o santo cielo, che ho detto?
> 
> ho offeso qualcuno?
> 
> spero di no




















   no no tranquillo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> la volpe e l'uva


la volpe non ci arrivava a prendere l'uva.

a me avrebbero pagato la patente e regalato anche la macchina, se l'avessi voluta


----------



## brugola (10 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la volpe non ci arrivava a prendere l'uva.
> 
> a me avrebbero pagato la patente e regalato anche la macchina, se l'avessi voluta


problemi di apprendimento allora?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> problemi di apprendimento allora?


no.


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me fanno schifo


e rompono i cogioni nel traffico......


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la volpe non ci arrivava a prendere l'uva.
> 
> a me avrebbero *pagato la patente* e regalato anche la macchina, se l'avessi voluta


La danno proprio a tutti allora, eh? Basta pagare, come con diplomi e lauree


----------



## Bruja (10 Febbraio 2009)

*???*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La danno proprio a tutti allora, eh? Basta pagare, come con diplomi e lauree


Appunto... e ogni tanto beccano qualche agenzia automobilistica o università che sfornano patentati o laureati a prezzi perfino abbastanza modici! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 E con qualche aggiunta segnano anche un punteggio ragguardevole.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e il regolamento lo so a memoria.
> 
> lo recito tutte le notti prima di andare a dormire













e AL MATTINO


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

MAMMA MIA QUANO SCRIVETE...

non vi seguo...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lei menava e faceva la pazza isterica


e tu la santa immagino


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e tu la santa immagino


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> MAMMA MIA QUANO SCRIVETE...
> 
> non vi seguo...


 segui le mollichelle polly...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

accendo un cero.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> segui le mollichelle polly...



ciao bisonte


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ciao bisonte


bisonte?


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> bisonte?


è la prima cazzata che mi è venuta...nessun rifermento.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

ot:ao'..ma lo sapete che le serpi femmine possono mantenere dopo essere state fecondate, lo sperma per un anno, prima di dargli il via?


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ot:ao'..ma lo sapete che le serpi femmine possono mantenere dopo essere state fecondate, lo sperma per un anno, prima di dargli il via?


 volevi tirare su una clinica per l'inseminazione? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  in effetti può essere redditizio...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ot:ao'..ma lo sapete che le serpi femmine possono mantenere dopo essere state fecondate, lo sperma per un anno, prima di dargli il via?


altro che la lewinsky e le tintorie


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è la prima cazzata che mi è venuta...nessun rifermento.


si l'avevo capito 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....sarebbe interessante capire il perchè dell'associazione, per curiosità...


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> altro che la lewinsky e le tintorie


anche quello è stato redditizio.....che donna...brrrrrrr......


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> si l'avevo capito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


visto il nome del sito direi che l'associazione è lecita


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> volevi tirare su una clinica per l'inseminazione?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sono una


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> visto il nome del sito direi che l'associazione è lecita
















le mie sono cadute in prescrizione..tiè


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non sono una


potremmo discuterne.....


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> si l'avevo capito
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perchè dovevo vedere una trasmissione sui bisonti oggi..e non l'ho vista...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> le mie sono cadute in prescrizione..tiè



le corna sono come i diamanti: per sempre


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> potremmo discuterne.....



discutiamone

avanti.

sono o non sono una serpa?

mi immaginate serpa o ppure no?


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

ps: comunque io lo sapevo...come che sentono le prede con la lingua oppure che alcuni hanno l'apparato genitale sulla testa...i serpenti sono creature "strane" e per certi versi affascinanti...


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> discutiamone
> 
> avanti.
> 
> ...


 hai tirato fuori la lingua?


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> hai tirato fuori la lingua?









ahhhhhhhh..ora capisco perchè ragioni ad cazzum


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhh..ora capisco perchè ragioni ad cazzum
















chi era quello che una ne pensa e cento ne fa?


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> chi era quello che una ne pensa e cento ne fa?








  bohh


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bohh


Signora Lia, lei non mi è di nessun aiuto...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> Signora Lia, lei non mi è di nessun aiuto...


lo so..ma so' rinco e stanca


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> Signora Lia, lei non mi è di nessun aiuto...


Claudio baiones citescion?


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lo so..ma so' rinco e stanca


ecco, non sapevo che fosse stanca.....(a chi lo dici comunque..)


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Claudio baiones?


 ecchetelodicoaffà?


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> ecchetelodicoaffà?


mi devo legere il esto della canzona...ho capito...


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi devo legere il esto della canzona...ho capito...


 non c'entra niente il testo comunque...lidia..lia..assonanze da psichiatria, non farci caso....


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)




----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> non c'entra niente il testo comunque...lidia..lia..assonanze da psichiatria, non farci caso....


ho fatto fatica per nulla.


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

.


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ho fatto fatica per nulla.


 appunto...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

nonti offendi se la cancello..vero?


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

io? e perchè?no...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> ps: comunque io lo sapevo...come che sentono le prede con la lingua oppure che alcuni hanno* l'apparato genitale sulla testa..*.i serpenti sono creature "strane" e per certi versi affascinanti...


per qualche mammifero bipede è spesso vero il contrario


----------

